# Grandin Road-FREE STANDARD SHIPPING on Halloween items



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Woohoo! Thanks RCIAG, been holding off on an order debating shipping cost. Ordering today!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sorry but these guys and the skeleton factory linked in another post just seem to double the prices of props carried by others. Why not order direct from spirit halloween or halloween express or whoever and cut out the middle men ? I just don't get it, if we are seeing their sites we obviously have internet access and can go to the guy that doesn't sell for double the price. I bought the witches spell book yesterday, ($24.99) before using a 25% coupon to bring it down to $20 (includes tax).
Why buy for $44 from these guys ? Why reccomend them ? 
I just don't understand.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I used GrandinRoad for drip candles and other props I couldn't find ANYWHERE else.
I agree... over-priced though.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Sure, Grandin Road carries some things available elsewhere for less $, so it's best to exercise due diligence and purchase those things elsewhere. 

In their defense, they carry a lot of things that I never see anywhere else. 
I've bought some really unique items from them over the last few years, when they were on sale, of course, 'cuz I'm cheap like that 

My last order was for blood drip LED candles & awesome candlesticks to coordinate, and the free shipping saved me about 15% on the total.  These are items that should last me years, if not decades, and I don't mind paying a bit of a premium for something unusual, beautiful, and made to last.


----------

